
YC Arbitration List - mrjaeger
http://www.ycarbitrationlist.com/
======
acconrad
This UX is super confusing - so an X means that it has bad terms or doesn't
have that clause? A green check means it does have that clause so it's a bad
company? But the check is green...I would think it should be YES and NO, with
YES in red, meaning that it _does_ have a class action/arbitration clause that
is harmful to consumers.

